# toning up your post baby tummy- ideas pls



## tristansmum

Right my son is 7 months and i want to tone up my tummy!!! I'm lucky to have lost most of my baby weight (apart from 3-4lbs) by just looking after Tristan. I'm back in my size 10 clothing and tummy isn't too bad but i want to tone up! I used to have a lovely flat tummy (although at the time i didn't realize it :blush: LOL).

So ladies any ideas what works??? I know it may never be quite the same again but summer is approaching! lol :dohh:


----------



## Gemz01

haha, yes me too, so will be *stalking* this thread :thumbup:


----------



## msmissa

Me too. <-------stalking this thread :haha:


----------



## mrs_park

Me too, I need to loose my mummy tummy!! :(


----------



## Princess86

Oops another stalker here! Wheres the tips? ;)


----------



## Sarah10

stalking! though babywearing (back carrying) worked wonders for me, i haven't carried him for 4 weeks and i can tell! lol


----------



## lauren10

since you can't target your belly fat specifically, anything you do is going to help! any cardio (running, walking, skip rope, jumping jacks, biking, etc), crunches, push-ups, hold the plank position, do squats while holding the baby, lunge around the house instead of walking. Everything you do, ALL day, concentrate on contracting your abs. Cut down on carbs - especially white bread and sugar, and eat lots and lots of green veggies to fill you up! 

boring I know! but it's only old fashioned hard work that will do it :)


----------



## GlasgowAngel

I've been going to buggyfit with Lewis and it's really helped, plus means I don't need to
Find a sitter and gets him out and about.

It's really good because I'm rubbish at keeping myself motivated but the group keeps each other going. You should try see if there is something similar in your area xx


----------



## Pramaholic86

Another stalker here :haha:
LO is 3 months now, Ive managed to get back in my pre mummy jeans :happydance: and lost quite a bit of weight by knocking out carbs but it's still wobbly.
Apparently pelvic floor excersises, 15 on the hour every hour tones your lower tum, I'm awful at remembering to do them, but this is what Abbey Clancy's personal trainer (if only,eh?) reccomends.

Also I read that sit ups are the worst things you can do as they push the weak muscles out and give you a permanant pot belly. (?)

Where are all the easy ab tricks ladies??!!


----------



## Youngling

sit ups sit ups sit ups!
x


----------



## minkymoo

taebo!


----------



## Tadpoley

For sit ups you are meant to check if your tummy muscles are separated more than 2 fingers I think (mine are about 3). If they are over you can't do loads of things - sit ups, certain yoga moves etc - until they pull together, otherwise you just pull them further apart and make your tummy worse. If you search for diastatasis recti you can find out how to check and exercises. I would guess post natal pilates would work - I bought a DVD but haven't actually done it yet so can't confirm (blush)!


----------



## starlight2801

Tadpoley how do you tell how many fingers apart your muscles are?

Edited to add 

Just noticed you've pointed out where to look.

Thanks x


----------



## MadameJ

Mines are still 2 finger widths apart :cry: and im struggling to get my flub to tone up(thats what i get for having a 15 month age gap between my kids)

Honestly feel like Homer Simpson with the belly jiggle...not pleasant.

I do 30mins-1hour most days on my exercise bike,and 10-20 crunches.I also cut my portion sizes,cut out snacking and generally just been eating better and i have only lost 4lbs.Totally sucks.

Im gonna save up some pennies and hit the gym and get some lessons on how to get my body back.Oh and been eyeing up a slender tone :thumbup:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Im not even gunna try :( i was watchim embarrasin bodies n a girl on tht had a tummy the same as mine and they said its impossible to tone she would have to have a tummy tuck :( looks like its magic knickers all the way for me :( xx


----------



## emsiee

Just try and do lots of cardio, running, cycling, zumba, aerobics etc...combined with sit ups, and cutting down on sugar and carbs. It really does work!

If you find sit ups quite difficult what I do is do them on a gym ball, I find them much easier and less boring...I hate doing stomach exercises,so I get the ball out while watching the tv at night. :thumbup:


----------



## joyfulsoul

Ditch the carbs!!!
My LO is almost 4 months old and my tummy is straight back to normal. I only eat wholemeal bread and for dinner I eat NO carbs....just meat with veg.
Also sit ups are a must.
I can garentee if you cutt out carbs after 6pm and only eat brown bread/rice etc...during the day and as many sit ups as you can handle (I do Sonia Jacksons DVD - tummy section is this is brilliant) then you will have toned your tummy up in no time!
Good luck hun :) xx


----------



## charli87

Carlyp1990 said:


> Im not even gunna try :( i was watchim embarrasin bodies n a girl on tht had a tummy the same as mine and they said its impossible to tone she would have to have a tummy tuck :( looks like its magic knickers all the way for me :( xx

your not the only 1 hun :(:hugs:


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Sit ups shouldn't be done till at the very least 6 months post partum otherwise you can permanent damage to the muscle. So best to leave those for now, but there are lots of other stuff you can do.


----------



## camerashy

ive just started aqua aerobics again and love it ...you can take it at your own pace and is gentle on your body as your in water :) really does tone you up....+ when u tone up u loose weight....i did this b4 getting married after my 2nd dd and was gr8


*edited to say: * yep have those magic knickers here too lol


----------



## k4th

I haven't done this post-baby yet... But I used to suck my tummy in a bit in the morning and tie a string around my waist. Then, everytime I let the flab out in the day I would feel the string & remember to suck it in!!! At the end of the day my tummy muscles really felt like they'd worked and after 2 weeks I was bikini ready. 

May take a little longer now tho!! & don't tie the string too tight... The idea is to pull in a little, not saw yourself in half over the day  xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sit ups i disagree with! Ive read up on this also.

I had really bad overhang, ive not done 1 sit up lost 3/4 what i had.

I do full body circuit training with strength training.

No point in toning your belly, if need get rid of some fat over it first, plenty all body cardio, keep mixing it up otherwise body will get lazy, add in weights.


----------



## Faythe

You can't spot train a specific area. So, carry on doing tonnes of crunches, it'll do jack shite in the end :)

A complete overhaul in terms of training the entire body is the best way.


----------

